# ايات من الكتاب المقدس بحرف الالف



## حبيب يسوع (6 ديسمبر 2012)

آيات من الكتاب المقدس بحرف الالف

دا جزء من أيات الكتاب المقدس بحرف الالف
وبنعمه ربنا هنكمل باقى الاجزاء

االْخَيْرَ نَقْبَلُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ، وَالشَّرَّ لاَ نَقْبَلُ؟!"
(سفر أيوب 2: 10)

"الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ" (إنجيل يوحنا 5: 22)

"ابسط يدك للفقير لكي تكمل بركتك"
(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 7: 36)

"ابَارِكُ الرَّبَّ فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ، وَفِي كُلَّ حِيِنٍ تَسْبِحَتَهُ فِي فَمِي" (سفر المزامير 34: 1)

"الابن الفاقد الأدب عارٌ لأبيه، والبنت إنما تعقب الخسران" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 22: 3)

"الابْنُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ، وَالأَبُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الابْنِ. بِرُّ الْبَارِّ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ، وَشَرُّ الشِّرِّيرِ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ" (سفر حزقيال 18: 20)

"ابْتَهِجُ أَنَا بِكَلاَمِكَ كَمَنْ وَجَدَ غَنَائِمَ كَثِيرَةٌ"
(سفر المزامير 119: 162)

"ابْتَهِجِي جِدًّا يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ" (سفر زكريا 9: 9)

"ابْغُضُوا الشَّرَّ، وَأَحِبُّوا الْخَيْرَ، وَثَبِّتُوا الْحَقَّ فِي الْبَابِ، لَعَلَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَ الْجُنُودِ يَتَرَاءَفُ عَلَى بَقِيَّةِ يُوسُفَ"
(سفر عاموس 5: 15)

"ابْكَيْتُ بِصَوْمٍ نَفْسِي" (سفر المزامير 69: 10)

"ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ"
(إنجيل متى 16: 27)

"اتلف فضتك على أخيك وصديقك، ولا تدعها تصدأ تحت الحجر وتتلف" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 29: 13)

"اتَّقِ الرَّبَّ وَابْعُدْ عَنِ الشَّرِّ" (سفر الأمثال 3: 7)

"اتْبَعْنِي، وَدَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ"
(إنجيل متى 8: 22)

"اجعل موضعاً للطبيب، فإن الرب خلقه، ولا يفارقك، فإنك تحتاج إليه. إن للأطباء وقتاً فيه النجح على أيديهم. لأنهم يتضرعون إلى الرب أن يُنْجِح عنايتهم بالراحة والشفاء لاسترجاع العافية"
(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 38: 12-14)

"اجعل يا رب كبرياءه تقطع بنفس سيفه"
(سفر يهوديت 9: 12)

"اجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ :لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا"
(إنجيل متى 28: 5)

"اجْتَمَعَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ بِالصَّوْمِ، وَعَلَيْهِمْ مُسُوحٌ وَتُرَابٌ. وَانْفَصَلَ نَسْلُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ بَنِي الْغُرَبَاءِ، وَوَقَفُوا وَاعْتَرَفُوا بِخَطَايَاهُمْ وَذُنُوبِ آبَائِهِمْ. وَأَقَامُوا فِي مَكَانِهِمْ وَقَرَأُوا فِي سِفْرِ شَرِيعَةِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ رُبْعَ النَّهَارِ، وَفِي الرُّبْعِ الآخَرِ كَانُوا يَحْمَدُونَ وَيَسْجُدُونَ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ"
(سفر نحميا 9: 1-3)

"اجْتَهِدُوا أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ، فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوا وَلاَ يَقْدِرُونَ"
(إنجيل لوقا 13: 24)

"اجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ، وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا"
(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 6: 23)

منقول


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل
شكرا الرب يباركك


----------

